# Protein shakes. Which is the best for diabetes?



## Littlebat59 (Apr 27, 2022)

Which is the best shake ?


----------



## ECH (Apr 29, 2022)

Littlebat59 said:


> Which is the best shake ?


I use purition, low carb and find it doesn’t affect my blood sugar. Hope this helps!


----------



## travellor (Apr 29, 2022)

Are you doing a shake based diet, or using the protein shakes for other reasons?


----------



## Littlebat59 (May 1, 2022)

I am doing a weight loss diet


----------



## Littlebat59 (May 1, 2022)

ECH said:


> I use purition, low carb and find it doesn’t affect my blood sugar. Hope this helps!


Thankyou x


----------



## Leadinglights (May 1, 2022)

Littlebat59 said:


> I am doing a weight loss diet


Is this purely shakes based or low calorie, low carb or what particular approach are you trying.


----------



## Littlebat59 (May 1, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Is this purely shakes based or low calorie, low carb or what particular approach are you trying.


Low calorie and low carb


----------



## Leadinglights (May 1, 2022)

Littlebat59 said:


> Low calorie and low carb


I think it comes down to personal taste and cost. There are quite a few people who have used them successfully as part of a structured program as they are nutritionally balanced for short quick start to getting blood glucose down and losing weight.


----------



## Littlebat59 (May 1, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I think it comes down to personal taste and cost. There are quite a few people who have used them successfully as part of a structured program as they are nutritionally balanced for short quick start to getting blood glucose down and losing weight.


Thankyou x


----------



## travellor (May 1, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I think it comes down to personal taste and cost. There are quite a few people who have used them successfully as part of a structured program as they are nutritionally balanced for short quick start to getting blood glucose down and losing weight.


Tesco are low calorie, and low enough in carbs to be classed as a low carb diet by some on here.


----------



## EmmaL76 (May 2, 2022)

Slim fast do a keto protein shake as do Atkins. Both taste lovely but produce swamp gas,


----------



## Littlebat59 (May 2, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Slim fast do a keto protein shake as do Atkins. Both taste lovely but produce swamp gas,


Haha


----------



## cockburn (May 4, 2022)

Prof Roy Taylor suggests Exante or Slimfast or Tesco as meal replacement shakes for a low calorie diet. Tesco and Slimfast are made with milk and Exante with water so the first two are a wee bit creamier and if you use an electric whisk they foam up like a MacDonalds shake, especially Slimfast. Exante have a certain taste. I found other people had some great ideas so I just used the reviews and discovered which of the Exante shakes were high scoring. Slimfast are on offer at Boots just now - £5 a tub. Exante have a diabetic discount but it is a bit of a faff to locate on the site. They are always having discounts though so it is usually pretty easy to pay half price. Don't bother with the packs and the fancy cup! Just buy the 7 packs when they are half price or buy one get one free. 
Personally, my best shakes are Slimfast Strawberry and Exante Coconut Latte / Mocha Latte.


----------

